

Native Mobile Apps are the New Flash - jimsilverman
http://jim-silverman.com/blog/native-apps-are-the-new-flash/

======
chetanahuja
Desktop web started catching up with flash by making web apps just as bloated
and heavyweight as flash. Now instead of cursing out flash memory leaks, I'm
shutting down Chrome once a day because each open tab is separately eating up
hundreds of megabytes of ram to display some text (with "beautiful css" and
"responsive design" and whatnot).

I for one am glad that native app development is as popular as it is. And I
don't believe it's going anywhere despite the frantic efforts of all the pure
web fanatics. This way, I can keep the good ones and get rid of the bloated
ones on an individual basis... instead of trying to figure out which tab in my
mobile browser is behaving badly in the background (and yes, mobile apps will
need background code execution abilities before they can come anywhere near
the abilities of native apps).

